# Jelly Bellies - Ask me anything



## Shaolinwind (Jun 19, 2006)

Ok, well I've been a tour guide at the Jelly Belly factory in Fairfield, CA for a couple months.  I know more about jelly beans than the Easter Bunny.  Ask me anything!  I got all the facts & figures =)


----------



## Hand Sword (Jun 19, 2006)

How many flavors are there?


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 19, 2006)

I've wondered if the specialty jelly beans for the Harry Potter empire were made at Jelly Belly and failed to notice the label on the last package I bought ... oh ... three years ago.

So does JB make HP's Bertie Bott's Every Flavor Beans?  Such as Booger and Vomit?


----------



## Carol (Jun 19, 2006)

May I buy packages of individual flavors?


----------



## Lisa (Jun 19, 2006)

Why don't they put more black ones in the packages?  I love the black ones.


----------



## Shaolinwind (Jun 19, 2006)

Hand Sword said:
			
		

> How many flavors are there?


 
49 originals, 5 rookie flavors.


----------



## Shaolinwind (Jun 19, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> Why don't they put more black ones in the packages? I love the black ones.


 
They tend to put quite a few, since the licorice are actually the 3rd most popular flavor. However your chances of getting a lot of anything in a less than 2 lb bag are slim.  They mix up batches of several hundered pounds, then just package them.  With that many flavors left up to chaos to decide your bag content, it may always seem you get too little of the flavor you want.  The 2 oz bags are the worst because there's a chance you'll only have as little as 20 of 49 flavors.


----------



## Shaolinwind (Jun 19, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> I've wondered if the specialty jelly beans for the Harry Potter empire were made at Jelly Belly and failed to notice the label on the last package I bought ... oh ... three years ago.
> 
> So does JB make HP's Bertie Bott's Every Flavor Beans? Such as Booger and Vomit?


 
That is correct. We make the Bertie Bott's beans here in fairfield.  They make them on 2nd shift because they stink up the place big time.


----------



## Shaolinwind (Jun 19, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:
			
		

> May I buy packages of individual flavors?


 
Yes.  We have many of the flavors in individual packages.  However, most candy stores carry our flavors in bulk, and Costco also carries Jelly Bellies.  I think we only have the top 20 in individual 5oz bags.


----------



## Ping898 (Jun 19, 2006)

How do they get the one's like juicy pear to really taste like pears and not taste fake


----------



## Shaolinwind (Jun 19, 2006)

Ping898 said:
			
		

> How do they get the one's like juicy pear to really taste like pears and not taste fake


 
Real pureed pear.  Natural pear flavor!  Every flavor has a natural ingredient, except for the ones that are intrinsically non-natural, such as bubble gum or cotton candy.  Real cherry in the Very Cherry, Real bananna in the Top Bananna, and real Ape in the Apricot.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 19, 2006)

Shaolinwind said:
			
		

> That is correct. We make the Bertie Bott's beans here in fairfield.  They make them on 2nd shift because they stink up the place big time.


So... umm... just *whose* Boogers and Vomit do they based the flavors on? and who's the poor schumck(s) that has to test them out?

Oh and please, PLEASE don't tell me they (the Bertie Botts) have flavors based on human waste products?  :barf:


----------



## Shaolinwind (Jun 19, 2006)

MA-Caver said:
			
		

> So... umm... just *whose* Boogers and Vomit do they based the flavors on? and who's the poor schumck(s) that has to test them out?
> 
> Oh and please, PLEASE don't tell me they (the Bertie Botts) have flavors based on human waste products? :barf:


 
No, we don't have a poo flavor.  That's just too sick.   In general, they made a bunch of nasty flavors and picked what the names should be.  And no one ate earwax, but they smelled it, and as olfactories work the smell is very similar to the flavor.  

The vomit, that was actually an attempt to make Pepperoni Pizza flavor.  They used salted pork flavors with cheese, and it tasted like vomit so much, the name stuck. 

We do use real sardines in the Sardine flavor, and real pepper in Black Pepper. However, earthworms are not used, nor is dirt.  We use lemongrass for Grass, and the rest are just artificial flavors.  I kinda like the pepper and the soap.

Anytime someone comes to the sample bar (I work as a tour guide, the rest of the time I meander around doing "customer service" and work the sample bar)  and they even mention the Bertie Botts, I whip out the nastiest flavor (rotten egg, made with real sulfer) and laughingly DEMAND they try it. "Personal Policy" I say, "you have to eat it". I'll eat one with them to encourage it. They giggle like children and stuff it in their face, usually to spit it out.  I laugh heartily.  It's so much fun, and they often buy them (at 12 bucks a pound) as pranks for their friends.


----------



## Carol (Jun 19, 2006)

Shaolinwind said:
			
		

> Real bannana in the Top Bannana, and real Ape in the Apricot.


  :rofl:

You rock, Shaolinwind!

I'm so glad you are back again.  You have been missed here


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 19, 2006)

Shaolinwind said:
			
		

> and real Ape in the Apricot.


Well remember to credit COURAGE as the one that put it in there... (giggles)

Glad to hear that they didn't take the *EVERY-FLAVOR* seriously... I'm sure even those in the wizarding world of RK Rowling aren't that sick minded... except of course maybe the Death-eaters... :erg: 

I saw a program on discovery channel.. or was it food channel.. that the guy went around to various places to show how this and that was made and he toured the Jelly Belly factory... was neat watching how ya'll do it. Must be a fun job... 

Is beer included? If so what brand? Coors? Budweiser? Betcha they'd pay a pretty penny to be the one represented... heh.


----------



## Shaolinwind (Jun 20, 2006)

> I saw a program on discovery channel.. or was it food channel.. that the guy went around to various places to show how this and that was made and he toured the Jelly Belly factory... was neat watching how ya'll do it. Must be a fun job...


 
Mega fun.  Not to mention I get to flirt with all the local California hotties.  Hey baby, come hang out with me. I got Jelly beans. 

By the way, we also have another program coming out on the National Geographic channel. I might be in that one. 




> Is beer included? If so what brand? Coors? Budweiser? Betcha they'd pay a pretty penny to be the one represented... heh.


 
You know we are about a half mile from the budweiser plant, where they also have a free tour AND free beer samples.  I've had more than one person come right from there and ask if we had a beer flavor, since we do already have Strawberry Daiquiri, Margerita, and Pina Colada.  Alas, we do not, though I think we should.

Actually I had this great idea for a line of liquor based flavors suited to an adult pallete.  Rum, Gin, Whiskey, Lager Beer, Tomato, Green Olive, Sweet Onion, Champagne, Tabasco, and Cola.  I'm still trying to come up with others.  They would have less sugar with the intent of creating a more "dry" bean.  I'd like to see them packaged together, in a slick velvet black and gold foil box, along with other flavors that would mix well such as Cherry, lemon, and black pepper.  Imagine, Cherry + Cola + Rum (or whiskey) for a Rum & Cola, Gin + Olive + Champagne for a martini, Whiskey and Lemon for a whiskey sour,  Champagne could serve as the vodka along with tomato, olive, onion, pepper, and tobasco for a bloody mary, and so on and so forth.


----------



## Ceicei (Jun 20, 2006)

What are the top five flavors?  What are the five least preferred flavors?  What is the most popular bag size people request?  Have they discontinued any flavors lately?

- Ceicei


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 20, 2006)

Shaolinwind said:
			
		

> Mega fun.  Not to mention I get to flirt with all the local California hotties.  Hey baby, come hang out with me. I got Jelly beans.
> 
> By the way, we also have another program coming out on the National Geographic channel. I might be in that one.
> 
> ...



Initially you say you're a tour guide at Jelly Belly... but the (above) seems to indicate a position more geared to the decision making process of the product line... Or is it the type of company that (actually) listens to their employee's suggestions and takes them to heart ... if so it's an extremely RARE company indeed. 
Yes having a line more geared to the adult palate probably would be a popular item. Imagine Jelly Bellys as one of the staples at cocktail parties along with after dinner mints and so on. Why, the possibilites are endless wouldn't you say?


----------



## Shaolinwind (Jun 20, 2006)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> What are the top five flavors? What are the five least preferred flavors? What is the most popular bag size people request? Have they discontinued any flavors lately?
> 
> - Ceicei


 
1. Very Cherry 
2. Buttered Popcorn
3. Licorice
4. Tangerine
5. Juicy Pear

People tend to buy about 1 - 2 lbs, and typically in bulk.  The 12oz 49 flavors blend is popular.  They recently discontinued Tabasco, Chocolate Cherry Cake, and Honey Biscuit.


----------



## Shaolinwind (Jun 20, 2006)

> Initially you say you're a tour guide at Jelly Belly... but the (above) seems to indicate a position more geared to the decision making process of the product line... Or is it the type of company that (actually) listens to their employee's suggestions and takes them to heart ... if so it's an extremely RARE company indeed.


 
I'm just a simple tour guide, I just have lots of good ideas.  I'd love to pitch them to Herm, but I'm not going to send them a letter, because what's to stop them from stealing my ideas and not credit me?  Nah.. This one stays with me.  

The company doesn't even promote from within.. We have people who were there 15 years who are now.. Assistant Manager.  They then bring in some arrogant, uppity prick who didn't hear about the management paradigm of the 90's, straight out of college to run the whole place and make idiot decisions like arranging the candy store so that all you see is damn shirts, and I have to take people by the hand to help them find the jordan almonds. 



> Yes having a line more geared to the adult palate probably would be a popular item. Imagine Jelly Bellys as one of the staples at cocktail parties along with after dinner mints and so on. Why, the possibilites are endless wouldn't you say?


 
We actually already have a mint mix, wintermint, spearmint and peppermint.


----------



## Shaolinwind (Jun 20, 2006)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> What are the top five flavors? What are the five least preferred flavors? What is the most popular bag size people request? Have they discontinued any flavors lately?
> 
> - Ceicei


 
Oh, I missed the least preferred part.

I can tell you that Roasted Garlic, Jalapeno, Baked bean, and Buttered Toast are some of the unpopular ones but facts like "least popular" aren't the kind of things the Powers that Be at JB let us know.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 20, 2006)

Shaolinwind said:
			
		

> Oh, I missed the least preferred part.
> 
> I can tell you that Roasted Garlic, Jalapeno, Baked bean, and Buttered Toast are some of the unpopular ones but facts like "least popular" aren't the kind of things the Powers that Be at JB let us know.


Well seems to me that the powers that be can add those unpopular ones to Bertie Botts. But they should have a habenero flavored one


----------



## Shaolinwind (Jun 20, 2006)

MA-Caver said:
			
		

> Well seems to me that the powers that be can add those unpopular ones to Bertie Botts. But they should have a habenero flavored one


 
The Jalapeno already kicks like a mule, believe it or not. It's my second favorite JB. And I really like the garlic, it's unique and fun.  Mix it with Buttered toast and you get.. Yeah.. Garlic bread. Mmmm.


----------



## bluemtn (Jun 20, 2006)

Shaolinwind said:
			
		

> Real pureed pear. Natural pear flavor! Every flavor has a natural ingredient, except for the ones that are intrinsically non-natural, such as bubble gum or cotton candy. Real cherry in the Very Cherry, Real bananna in the Top Bananna, and real Ape in the Apricot.


 
You do realise that you're starting to sound like "Willy Wonka," right?  Can I ever get a bag of jelly beans without the black ones?  I can't stand those at all.


----------



## Lisa (Jun 20, 2006)

tkdgirl said:
			
		

> You do realise that you're starting to sound like "Willy Wonka," right?  Can I ever get a bag of jelly beans without the black ones?  I can't stand those at all.



Send them to me! 

What is the least popular Jelly Belly?


----------



## Grenadier (Jun 20, 2006)

What are the most popular combinations that people simultaneously consume?  Which ones are the tastiest combinations?


----------



## John Brewer (Jun 20, 2006)

Which ones do I mix to get a prime rib dinner?


----------



## Shaolinwind (Jun 20, 2006)

Grenadier said:
			
		

> What are the most popular combinations that people simultaneously consume? Which ones are the tastiest combinations?


 
Peanut butter + Chocolate pudding = Peanut butter cup

2 orange sherbet and 1 vanilla = creamsicle

my fav 2 top bannana + 1 buttered popcorn + 1 cinnamon = bannana chips

2 cappucino, cream soda, chocolate pudding = tiramasu  

just a few


----------



## Shaolinwind (Jun 20, 2006)

Crane557 said:
			
		

> Which ones do I mix to get a prime rib dinner?


 
Eh.. no such luck.  But a bacon, plus 2 baked bean plus one jalapeno = chili.


----------



## bluemtn (Jun 20, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> Send them to me!
> 
> What is the least popular Jelly Belly?


 
No problemo!  Delivery might cost more than it's worth, though.


----------



## Shaolinwind (Jun 20, 2006)

tkdgirl said:
			
		

> You do realise that you're starting to sound like "Willy Wonka," right? Can I ever get a bag of jelly beans without the black ones? I can't stand those at all.


 
Yes perhaps, but it was JB that sent out the Vernicious Knids to thin the Oompa Loompa population. It effectively crippled Wonka's slave labor work force for long enough to take control of the Jelly Bean market.

The black ones are going to be there if you like it or not.  Buy individual flavors in bulk, crybaby.


----------



## Shaolinwind (Jun 20, 2006)

Shaolinwind said:
			
		

> Ok, well I've been a tour guide at the Jelly Belly factory in Fairfield, CA for a couple months. I know more about jelly beans than the Easter Bunny. Ask me anything! I got all the facts & figures =)


 
OK guess this.. 

In which country is coconut the most popular flavor?


How many lbs of sugar do we use in one day?


How many jelly bellies will be eaten next year?


And another fun fact.. The Jelly Belly Bean is actually a Pastry.


----------



## Lisa (Jun 20, 2006)

Shaolinwind said:
			
		

> OK guess this..
> 
> In which country is coconut the most popular flavor?
> 
> ...



btw..I am just guessing 

China
10,000
3,000,000

Really?  A pastry? weird.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 20, 2006)

Shaolinwind said:
			
		

> OK guess this..
> 
> In which country is coconut the most popular flavor?
> 
> ...



Should we be specific as possible? 

I'm guessing over 4 tons of sugar everyday 

and approximately 10 tons of jelly bellies world wide 

umm Japan being crazy about coconut flavored?  (do you have a Sushi line? :lol: )

by the way I think the one(s) with the closest answers should get a free bag of their favorite flavor in the mail... :uhyeah: 


hey ... YOU started this... :lol:


----------



## Shaolinwind (Jun 20, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> Send them to me!
> 
> What is the least popular Jelly Belly?


 
Gotta be Roasted Garlic.


----------



## Shaolinwind (Jun 20, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> btw..I am just guessing
> 
> China
> 10,000
> ...


 
Wrong, wrong, wrong, and yup.  It's center is mostly corn starch.


----------



## Shaolinwind (Jun 20, 2006)

MA-Caver said:
			
		

> Should we be specific as possible?
> 
> I'm guessing over 4 tons of sugar everyday
> 
> ...


 
1. Nope, more than 4 tons. 2. Not sure on the weight, I am thinking individual beans.  DEFINATELY more than 10 tons.  3. Nope.  

And yeah!!  Let's keep this going. The first to answer the closest on any one of the questions gets free sample bags of the 49 varieties and the new Sport Bean!!


----------



## Kacey (Jun 20, 2006)

Shaolinwind said:
			
		

> OK guess this..
> 
> In which country is coconut the most popular flavor?


 
From what you said earlier - Canada.



			
				Shaolinwind said:
			
		

> How many lbs of sugar do we use in one day?



6 tons



			
				Shaolinwind said:
			
		

> How many jelly bellies will be eaten next year?


 
100,000 jelly beans



			
				Shaolinwind said:
			
		

> And another fun fact.. The Jelly Belly Bean is actually a Pastry.


----------



## Shaolinwind (Jun 20, 2006)

Kacey said:
			
		

> From what you said earlier - Canada.


 
Oh I said that? Ok that question is null & void.  It is now replaced with "how long does it take to make a Jelly Belly.



> 6 tons


 
Higher




> 100,000 jelly beans


 
Higher


----------



## Shaolinwind (Jun 20, 2006)

ALL HAIL THE EVIL AND POWERFUL JELLY BELLY OVERLORD!  All will bow to his delicious fruit flavored center.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 21, 2006)

Shaolinwind said:
			
		

> ALL HAIL THE EVIL AND POWERFUL JELLY BELLY OVERLORD!  All will bow to his delicious fruit flavored center.


Hey, *YOU* bow down to his delicious fruity flavored center... I'll just stand over here and watch!

But as long as he's Evil!


----------



## Shaolinwind (Jun 21, 2006)

MA-Caver said:
			
		

> Hey, *YOU* bow down to his delicious fruity flavored center... I'll just stand over here and watch!
> 
> But as long as he's Evil!


 
Well, now you know what henchmen make. 9 bucks an hour and a very expensive insurance plan.


----------



## Grenadier (Jun 22, 2006)

Yikes...  Shaolinwind's claim of knowing everything about Jelly Bellies is no mere boast at all.  

Thanks for the recipes.  Going to stop by the Publix store tonight, and make me a custom blend.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 22, 2006)

Well obviously no one else is going to try and answer your quiz so what are the answers?


----------



## bluemtn (Jun 22, 2006)

Shaolinwind said:
			
		

> Yes perhaps, but it was JB that sent out the Vernicious Knids to thin the Oompa Loompa population. It effectively crippled Wonka's slave labor work force for long enough to take control of the Jelly Bean market.
> 
> The black ones are going to be there if you like it or not. Buy individual flavors in bulk, crybaby.


 
 !  Oh well, I guess I'll survive!  Meenie!


----------



## OUMoose (Jun 22, 2006)

Shaolinwind said:
			
		

> OK guess this..
> 
> 1) how long does it take to make a Jelly Belly?
> 
> ...


 
1) 7 days
2) 25 tons
3) one meeeellion!!!  muahahahahah!!!


----------



## Shodan (Jun 23, 2006)

Is it a rule that you MUST wear your paper hat at all times on the tour?  What happens if you take it off?  They seemed strict about it when we were there........but that was a long time ago- things might have changed.....


----------



## Shaolinwind (Jun 23, 2006)

OUMoose said:
			
		

> 1) 7 days


 
Ding!  You got it. 7 to 10.  PM me your address.


----------



## Shaolinwind (Jun 23, 2006)

Shodan said:
			
		

> Is it a rule that you MUST wear your paper hat at all times on the tour? What happens if you take it off? They seemed strict about it when we were there........but that was a long time ago- things might have changed.....


 
No it's state law.  I will have your butt hauled off the tour if you refuse to wear the silly paper hat.


----------



## DavidCC (Jun 26, 2006)

bacon flavor?!?!?!?!?!  oh man, gotta go by the candy store

discontinued Tabasco??!?!?!  I never got to eat one


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 26, 2006)

Any plans to make a Tequila flavored one soon? :boing2:


----------



## Shodan (Jun 26, 2006)

Shaolinwind said:
			
		

> No it's state law.  I will have your butt hauled off the tour if you refuse to wear the silly paper hat.



  Hmmmm.....sparring over a paper hat in a Jelly Belly factory could be fine.....I'll try to take mine off next tour and see where it takes me!!  Ha ha!!


----------



## Shaolinwind (Jun 26, 2006)

Shodan said:
			
		

> Hmmmm.....sparring over a paper hat in a Jelly Belly factory could be fine.....I'll try to take mine off next tour and see where it takes me!! Ha ha!!


 
Oooo! And just like an old movie I'll keep the hat in one hand during the entire fight and attempt to put it on you in between blocks and strikes!


----------

